# FreeBSD 8.0 not stable on AMD



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

I am building a freebsd 8.0 box (Biostar TA790GX A3+ Motherboard & AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Quad Core Processor)...I could not "make install" for mysql50, mysql55, or mysql60 through ports (after "freebsd-update fetch install" and "portsnap fetch extract"). initially got strange errors like "checksum not match in the tar balls", then "Error: invalid character (0x7f) in mnemonic"...I had installed them many times before and never got these kinds of error. I reinstalled Freebsd 8.0 again (this time using default size for partition)... still get errors for mysql... or even python.

it even refused to install mysql5.0 on dvd (says package adding error, see log for detail...but i found no log)...

it might be an motherboard issue...I thought it might acpi..turned it off, then it panics and reboots....strange mb. my cheaper ASUS and Gigabyte works fine...my mistake to get different makes.. 

here is one log for installing /security/denyhosts, which requires python. 


```
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/python/[/url].
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for python26-2.6.2_3
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: python/Python-2.6.2.tgz python/Python-2.6.2.tgz
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/lang/python26/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python26.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python26.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python26.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/denyhosts.
```
I suspected either the MB or the RAM, so I did a ram test using the bios. 

here are some screen shots (why it says DDR1? it should be DDR3). it goes on and on, it seems all segments are bad for the ram? how could that be possible...


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 7, 2010)

Might just be bad RAM, might be incompatible RAM, might be that your controller is blowing chunks, might just be that you accidentally got a bunch of iron filings in your memory slots, but it certainly looks like it's time to RMA _something_.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

this was bought as a package (ram+mb+cpu+fan) from global computer...paid $120 for 4gigs of ram, DDR3 seems to be almost 2x more than DDR2. 
the system first ran the AMD version of 8.0 for a few days (no problem with port installation)...but then also panicking. network was up and down randomly according to log. I reinstalled i386...but having problem with ports now.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

here is the demsg:

```
queen# dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
    [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (3200.31-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f43  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x37ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 3489333248 (3327 MB)
avail memory = 3409326080 (3251 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <080409 APIC1638>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length:        0       0/1 20090521 tbfadt-655
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <080409 XSDT1638> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, cff00000 (3) failed
ACPI HPET table warning: Sequence is non-zero (2)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfe9f0000-0xfe9fffff,0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff irq 18 at device 
5.0 on pci1
pci1: <multimedia, HDA> at device 5.1 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 7.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8168DP/8111B/8111C/8111CP/8111DP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 
0xfdfff000-0xfdffffff,0xfdff8000-0xfdffbfff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x28000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:30:67:27:08:64
re0: [FILTER]
atapci0: <ATI IXP700/800 SATA300 controller> port 0xc000-0xc007,0xb000-0xb003,0xa000-0xa007,0x9000-0x9003,0x8000-0x800f mem 
0xfe7ff800-0xfe7ffbff irq 22 at device 17.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI v1.10 controller with 4 3Gbps ports, PM supported
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: port is not ready (timeout 0ms) tfd = 000001d0
ata2: software reset clear timeout
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: port is not ready (timeout 0ms) tfd = 00000180
ata4: software reset clear timeout
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fe000-0xfe7fefff irq 16 at device 18.0 on pci0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fd000-0xfe7fdfff irq 16 at device 18.1 on pci0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe7ff000-0xfe7ff0ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fc000-0xfe7fcfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
ohci2: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci2
ohci3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7fb000-0xfe7fbfff irq 18 at device 19.1 on pci0
ohci3: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci3
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe7fa800-0xfe7fa8ff irq 19 at device 19.2 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <ATI IXP700/800 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
fwohci0: <Lucent FW322/323> mem 0xfebff000-0xfebfffff irq 22 at device 7.0 on pci3
fwohci0: [ITHREAD]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.0 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 8.
fwohci0: EUI64 30:00:00:00:67:2b:f2:74
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x1084000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 32:00:00:2b:f2:74
fwe0: Ethernet address: 32:00:00:2b:f2:74
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 30:00:00:00:67:2b:f2:74 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
ohci4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe7f9000-0xfe7f9fff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
ohci4: [ITHREAD]
usbus6: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci4
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ACPI Warning: \\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.FDC_._FDE: Return type mismatch - found Package, expected Buffer 20090521 nspredef-1051
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me)
firewire0: bus manager 0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ad4: 953869MB <Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 JP4OA39C> at ata2-master SATA300
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI iHAS124 Y/BL0V> at ata4-master SATA150
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus5 usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub4: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus5 usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus5 usbus2
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x045e> at usbus0
ums0: <vendor 0x045e product 0x0084, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.90, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
```


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 7, 2010)

Err, no need really for the dmesg here, if memtest86 is showing that many errors you have bad or failed* hardware.  Send it back.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 7, 2010)

Your hardware is bad.  Simple as that.

Either you've tweaked the BIOS to overclock the RAM/CPU, or the RAM is bad, or the RAM slots on the motherboard are bad.

Start by removing as much RAM as you can, leaving in the bare minimum to boot.  Run memtest again.  If you still get errors, swap RAM sticks. Run memtest again.  If you still get errors, then either all your RAM is bad, or your motherboard is bad.

Reset the BIOS to "safe" or "default" settings.  Run memtest again.

And so on, until you narrow down exactly which part is bad.  And return/replace that part.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

no, I never overclocked anything...everything default...I did play with acpi etc in the bios...

now inside Freebsd, I downloaded memtest, and got tons of errors too.

there is only 2 sticks (2 gig of each), and I think I need both...all my other boxes have DDR2, no DDR3. 


```
FAILURE: 0xaebbf400 != 0xbebbf400 at offset 0x065cee77.
FAILURE: 0x2a4d1a80 != 0x3a4d1a80 at offset 0x06648ef7.
FAILURE: 0xa2ae0080 != 0xb2ae0080 at offset 0x066caef7.
FAILURE: 0x26d41b80 != 0x36d41b80 at offset 0x06768e77.
FAILURE: 0x62799c80 != 0x72799c80 at offset 0x067cee77.
FAILURE: 0xc5eb5b80 != 0xd5eb5b80 at offset 0x067eae77.
FAILURE: 0xcc364f00 != 0xdc364f00 at offset 0x06848ef7.
FAILURE: 0xcbd01480 != 0xdbd01480 at offset 0x0686cef7.
FAILURE: 0x804c0800 != 0x904c0800 at offset 0x06a68e77.
FAILURE: 0x1ae94f00 != 0x0ae94f00 at offset 0x06b2bef3.
FAILURE: 0x67244080 != 0x77244080 at offset 0x06beeef7.
FAILURE: 0xca765d00 != 0xda765d00 at offset 0x06d48ef7.
FAILURE: 0x0722c500 != 0x1722c500 at offset 0x06d6cef7.
FAILURE: 0x6b331e80 != 0x7b331e80 at offset 0x06dcaef7.
FAILURE: 0x04e61780 != 0x14e61780 at offset 0x06fcaef7.
FAILURE: 0xcd81fe80 != 0xdd81fe80 at offset 0x06feeef7.
FAILURE: 0x27f63800 != 0x37f63800 at offset 0x07068e77.
FAILURE: 0x2a51c400 != 0x3a51c400 at offset 0x0724ce77.
FAILURE: 0x87102f80 != 0x97102f80 at offset 0x07268e77.
FAILURE: 0xb35d7580 != 0xa35d7580 at offset 0x0728def3.
FAILURE: 0x918b7080 != 0x818b7080 at offset 0x073ade73.
FAILURE: 0xcaf5b600 != 0xdaf5b600 at offset 0x074cee77.
FAILURE: 0xe55c4880 != 0xf55c4880 at offset 0x0756cef7.
FAILURE: 0x05688880 != 0x15688880 at offset 0x075eeef7.
FAILURE: 0x89f45780 != 0x99f45780 at offset 0x07668e77.
FAILURE: 0x83890700 != 0x93890700 at offset 0x076cee77.
FAILURE: 0x921ea200 != 0x821ea200 at offset 0x07789e73.
FAILURE: 0x9ddf4c00 != 0x8ddf4c00 at offset 0x077ade73.
FAILURE: 0x676e2800 != 0x776e2800 at offset 0x0784ce77.
FAILURE: 0x7c893e00 != 0x6c893e00 at offset 0x0788def3.
FAILURE: 0x71a81300 != 0x61a81300 at offset 0x07a0be73.
FAILURE: 0x0e33b900 != 0x1e33b900 at offset 0x07a6cef7.
FAILURE: 0xbddd1400 != 0xaddd1400 at offset 0x07b0be73.
FAILURE: 0xe103c100 != 0xf103c100 at offset 0x07beae77.
FAILURE: 0x2ef67980 != 0x3ef67980 at offset 0x07c4ce77.
FAILURE: 0x47f3e500 != 0x57f3e500 at offset 0x07ceae77.
  Compare MUL         :   Compare DIV         : ok
  Compare OR          : ok
  Compare AND         : ok
  Sequential Increment: ok
  Solid Bits          : setting  24^C
```


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, 
1). I will try to set bios to default, test again, 
2). then swap the other 2 ram slots to see my luck.


----------



## swirling_vortex (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldn't test just pairs since we don't use RIMMs anymore. After all, you may have two sticks that are bad. Having two sticks allows for dual-channel configuration, but it's certainly not going to stop the computer from running if you only install one.

If you still have errors after testing all of your sticks individually, it could be a motherboard problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2010)

@beesatmsu -- start formatting your posts, I'm getting tired of it ...


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. 2 new for that...

I took one stick out, and no errors! still had the strange checksum error though for python, but I was able to install from dvd. mysql5.5 went with no problem. php5 no problem...so ports are not broken...just my computer....

right now installing php5-extensions...

so it is good to know it is the ram (1 is bad), and MB is ok.

wasted all morning trying to figure out why nothing installs....thanks to all.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 7, 2010)

still panics and reboot if I disable acpi though. usually it is the other way around...

not sure if this stick of ram has problem (but past test on bios, memtest also gave no errors). 

maybe just a mb thing.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for formatting my posts...



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> @beesatmsu -- start formatting your posts, I'm getting tired of it ...


----------

